# Hand-forged integral paring knife from rudder bearing



## daizee (May 8, 2020)

This was a challenging build, as it was my first integral and forged from a very small piece of material - 1/4 of an E/V Nautilus rudder bearing. It's wearing "Ocean Depths" gcarta from GL Hansen&Sons. It's already off to a shipmate.


----------



## ChefShramrock (May 8, 2020)

very nice work.


----------



## Matt Zilliox (May 8, 2020)

wow, wanna come teach me to forge, haha


----------



## daizee (May 8, 2020)

Matt Zilliox said:


> wow, wanna come teach me to forge, haha



Heat, smash, repeat!
And oh, you'll still be grinding plenty too! 
I am only an egg.


----------



## milkbaby (May 8, 2020)

Awesome job, great looking knife!


----------



## roughrider (May 9, 2020)

That looks beautiful. Well done.


----------

